# A man and his dog



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I just love watching my husband and my dog Jasper.
Sometimes I catch them in the cutest posses
together that make my heart melt, so I decided to 
post some pictures of them when Jasper 
wasn't suspecting a thing or was just too
tired to care. (Normally you 
know chis you get more blurred pics and 
ground pics then you do of your dog)

*I was hoping to see some of the pics all 
you have gotten with your chis and your
significant others when they weren't looking. 
I'm sure many of you have some to share*








































































Sleeping under my husbands blankets between his knees:


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

awe!! Sumbodie is a daddies boy, just like my Chewy.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG Jasper is so sweet with your hubby. Such a daddy's boy!!!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

OH, those absolutely melted my heart. I love the ones of them cuddling. He loves his Daddy, doesn't he??? I also, have posted lots of pics with my hub and the babies. It's just so fun to see, isn't it??? Really great pictures. I adore Jasper.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Awwwww....how sweet. I just love how they both have this adoring look on their faces as they hold each other. It's just too cute for words. There's just something about men and little dogs. Seeing them together just melts your heart.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I had to laugh over the one with Jasper at the keyboard.
Lola is always sitting in my lap when I'm visiting the forum, and pops up to check my spelling from time to time 

Also, Stella sleeps up against my chin like that, but she's 40 pounds heavier than Jasper, it takes quite an effort to remove her.

Lovely pictures


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That is so heartwarming! Soooo cute!! Definitely a daddy's boy! I love it.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's Dean and Lily the morning I flew to Tampa. Dean slept in until the last minute, but Lily was watching mommy finish her packing!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh that face! That cute, adorable, little widdle face. 

Have you ever seen something so cute that you don't even want to touch it lest it move and the cuteness be diminished. Instead, you just scrunch your face, let out a little scream caused by cutie-pie-overdose and stamp your feet or jump up and down? Or maybe it's just me. 

Anyhow...I'm stamping my feet right now. 

TOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

how awesome


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

unchienne, you have a great way with words! I don't know if you were talking about Lily or Dean, but either way you are right!! LOL!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

OMG Jasper cuddles in like my Chi Benny used to. Right up on the face! Benny used to do that, he couldn't get close enough. I love Jasper he's so cute. Those pics of him cuddling up like that remind me so much of Ben. 

Ok here's my pic. It's one of my favourites. Sadly Our cat Tigger and Benny my other Chi are no longer with us. This was taken about 2 years ago. This was what t was like every night in my house. They all loved my Dad.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Yes, there is something about a dog and his boy! Great photos everyone!


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's Hubby










Here's son


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Lovely pictures of hubby and son. So cute.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

awwww, how sweet. Great pictures.


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks, these pictures are so funny!!! My husband fussed every time I brought one home and he the one who babies them the most.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

These are great photos Thank you for this post


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

avbjessup said:


> Here's Dean and Lily the morning I flew to Tampa. Dean slept in until the last minute, but Lily was watching mommy finish her packing!


She is too much!!! She loves Daddy and will snuggle him but she's got her eyes on Mommy. I'm coming with you Mama, my bags are packed so I'll just hang with Daddy while you finish. God, I friggin love her. I can't ever get enough of her!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> OMG Jasper cuddles in like my Chi Benny used to. Right up on the face! Benny used to do that, he couldn't get close enough. I love Jasper he's so cute. Those pics of him cuddling up like that remind me so much of Ben.
> 
> Ok here's my pic. It's one of my favourites. Sadly Our cat Tigger and Benny my other Chi are no longer with us. This was taken about 2 years ago. This was what t was like every night in my house. They all loved my Dad.


That is precious. Does everyone have a fat orange cat? We do also. Sorry he's gone now but that picture is adorable. How many can fit on Daddy?


lakeshorechihuahuas said:


> Here's Hubby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics. How adorable. These men and their babies. This is a fun thread.
Here's Andrew with Chloe yesterday morning. She was watching me get dressed.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I hope it's ok for me to share some old pics of NaNa and daddy...


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

OMG Moni, that 2nd picture is tooooooo cute!!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

All these pics are so cute.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

All the pictures are just the best...Keep them coming. 
I have to agree with all the ladies...there is nothing
like a man and his puppies. It turns even the "toughest" 
man into mush


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Big guys + little dogs = :love5:


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Frankie and Ben sleeping with Daddy!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Awwwwww they are SO cute! What a daddy's boy!!!

Ok you've reminded me of a couple of shots I took of hubs and his No1 Ollie...

I'll put a thread up...


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG, this is the cutest thread I've ever seen. We need to keep this going. 

Moni - NaNa was the cutest baby ever!!! She was precious and still is. Come on, we need more men pictures...

Anybody...


----------



## vickylou (May 22, 2009)

aw wow they are so cute


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> OMG, this is the cutest thread I've ever seen. We need to keep this going.
> 
> Moni - NaNa was the cutest baby ever!!! She was precious and still is. Come on, we need more men pictures...
> 
> Anybody...


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

LOL. If I had one, I'd definitely post. Of course, if men are this captivated by our chis, maybe I can use that in my favor...

"Boo...Boo. Let's go walking at the park. Look cute so we can get mommy a date."


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

What lovely pictures! He sure is a snuggle bumb and what a daddy's boy! Very cute!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

unchienne said:


> LOL. If I had one, I'd definitely post. Of course, if men are this captivated by our chis, maybe I can use that in my favor...
> 
> "Boo...Boo. Let's go walking at the park. Look cute so we can get mommy a date."


LOL now that is something to think about.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i love this thread.


----------



## 4girlies (Dec 7, 2009)

how adorable


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh Laura what sweet pictures! He looks like a totally daddys boy! xxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I love this thread too.
So cute i can hardly stand it!
Lovely to see the mens with their sweet pups cuddling. x


----------



## Kerry_Lloyd (Dec 6, 2009)

AAAWWWWWW all the pictures or sooo cute, 
xxx


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

very sweet pics x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwww, Laura! Daddy and his baby boy! So heart melting! :love7: I just love it!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW new posts on this thead too....they made Jasper's dad
blush today while he was reading thru it. To me
watching men and their dogs is just about as
heartwarming as it gets.


----------

